# A Scary Weapon: Gepard GM6



## JBS (Feb 7, 2011)

The newest rendition of an early 90's rifle... in .50 cal.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## ben (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting video. That thing looks pretty wild and it's crazy how low the recoil seems to be.


----------



## Seajack (Feb 7, 2011)

That's really cool! I'd be interested to see how it compares to one of Barret's rifles.


----------

